# Assassin snails and brine shrimp :D



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

fed the 29 some BBS to try and induce spawning between them.I was watching the macs eating away,and thats the funniest thing,BTW.Big mouthed fish delicatly grabbing at these teeny tiny shrimp,lol.But as I was watching,I noticed two of my assassin snails wandering the bottim.I was curious as to how they would go about eating them,if they did so I wantched for a minute.The little horn looking thing,they hoover the shrimp,lol.They remind me of snorks!

But yeah just wanted to share.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

haha neat. I cant wait to add some snails into my tank.


----------

